# Got my first order!!!!!!!!



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, I've been reading, reading, reading here since last November. I was thinking about possibly starting a t-shirt business. I've asked many questions, gotten lots of help from some very kind posters, and took the leap. Then, before I was really feeling ready, I got my first order! 

Someone found me on a google search (!) on my "coming soon" website, and emailed me to see if I could make two t-shirts for her. Ummmmmmm, yes? 

She wanted two shirts; each with a different team name on the front, and her son's name and number on the back. All in rhinestones. 

It took me almost a week (haha) to make two t-shirts, but HEY!! -- I've learned how to do it. I mean, very BASICALLY learned how to do it -- I have a lot to learn.

I went back and forth between thinking this was so much fun to do, and then the other half of the time, pulling my hair out. 

I'll still have lots of questions, but I finally have started!


----------



## rnjgraphics (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, I want to know how you got an order when all you had was a coming soon web site!! That is awesome!!


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Congrats! I still remember the first one and it has been years ago.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats on the first order! With a coming soon website makes it even better.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice work!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats on your first order! Before long..you'll be makin' em and shippin' em just a quick as the orders come in.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well Leap....I told you it was easy and that you could do it and have fun making money. I know it was just a very very short time ago that you had your work area up and ready to use...to get the order in and out in the short time is really terrific...go get'em!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.

I do realize that this was somewhat of a fluke, and that orders won't always come this easily. But I would've pondered and read and studied all of this forever if I had to go out and drum up my first order; I would never have felt ready. It had to happen this way.  

Now I feel kind of, sort of, more/less ready.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Congratulations. Nice shirts. I'm sure you will get lots of orders after people see what you have done.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job leap,,, 
Just remember when orders come in,, keep one eye on the design you will do and one eye on Copyright Trademark Issues,, 
For some reason with Rhinestones ,poeple have no issues with thinking we can Copy and use NFL, NHL, Bands, designer labels. and other Trademarked logos and things.
This will be a lesson we all have to learn to research and make the decision on our Own.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Congratulations that must feel good.

I am still pulling my hair out working on my website..


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

congrats and great job THEY LOOK AWESOME


----------



## Scooter (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations! The first order is always the sweetest.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Really nice job. Congratulations.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats Leap!! You did a great job. Looks like you will be a pro before you know it!!!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your first order. The shirts look great.


----------



## Mocha Tees (Dec 9, 2008)

im curious..how much did u charge per shirt?
and did u (charge 2)ship it to them?
i have the hardest time pricing my rhinestone work..
cant wait to get my website going also..trying to do it myself is too time-consuming...uggh


----------

